

Abandoned Yugoslavia Monuments that look like they're from the Future - flippyhead
http://www.cracktwo.com/2011/04/25-abandoned-soviet-monuments-that-look.html

======
joelburget
Honest question: Is this really HN material? I can't remember seeing a photo
gallery on here before.

~~~
jokermatt999
I'd say no. I liked it, but it doesn't really belong here. I think photo
galleries fall under the "shallow interest" clause.

------
michaelcampbell
I swear I've seen some of these in World of Warcraft...

